# Tweeter position 2003 chevy HD 4 door



## eberghead (Jan 13, 2010)

Any ideas for a tweeter position in a 2003 Chevy 2500HD crew cab in the rear seating area. Any feedabck would be great!!! I am looking at some boston pro60se components. Any comments on these speakers?

Since I'm asking so many questions, Is there enought room behind the seat for the two boston LF10.4 subs that I have??

Thanks
EB


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

Low on the A-pillars. Like the stock location if you had the Bose system. Should help bring up the sound stage with those tweeters. The Boston tweets are a little bright and directional to me so I wouldn't want them too low. As for the 10's fitting behind that seat, I'm not sure. I've put 10's behind those seats before but I'm not familiar with the ones you have.


----------



## eberghead (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I am also looking at some DLS 6.2i iridium components. The silk tweeters I assume are not as bright. I listen to old school rock, dave mathews, classical, and almost any music. My most favorite components were some German made high end MBQuart from the late 80's. Which of these two sets are close to the old MBQuarts? Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

That's a tough one. I would say a combination of the two. The Boston tweeter is closer to the older MB but the DLS mid might be closer to the Bonston mid. Don't have a lot of experience with the DLS but my partner at the shop has. I would lean on the DLS if it came down to choosing between those two. I think there are some nice advantages to the tweeter.


----------

